# shipping cost



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah thats about right ---

a frame with only foundation comes to about 12oz

if you use plastic it is a wopping 1 LB 

so if you have 200 frames thats about 120-200lbs 

it cost extra money to move heavy stuff - take's man power since they cant use the lightwieght fast convayors 

thats the bad in beekeeping!! WOOD IS HEAVY 

try to find a dealer near you that you can pick things up at - it saves a bit


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Spee Dee Delivery serves the upper midwest. I recently ordered from Mann Lake. UPS shipping charges for the order were over $16. Spee Dee Delivery charged just over $6. Same package, same distance and with Spee Dee, it was on my doorstep in 2 days.

Why, I wonder, is Spee Dee able to charge almost 40% less to do the same job (and in many cases, do it faster)?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Shipping cost depends a lot upon whether your location is on an established route or is out of route. I have had UPS shipping charges very reasonable to some locations in a state and others very high. When I have looked at the map the higher rates will be in the middle of nowhere. I work for an LTL carrier (less than truck load) and rates shoot up if it is out of route.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Doesn't that make you gasp. Last year, I had ordered a small bag of Bottles for honey and didn't realize that I needed to purchase lids to them. So I ended up paying 2 expensive shipping charges. The Website might have said that the lids didn't come with the bottles, but it really infuriated me as I could have had both for the same original shipping charge. Anyway, I ate the cost and have since located the source of the bottles within 40 miles of me. 

After I ate my shipping expenses for some woodenware, I located a manufacturer that is about 1 1/2 hours away from me. I take my SUV and trust me, I pack it to the RIM and wonder how I managed to fit it all in.

So start scouting around for local manufacturers to see if it is worth the gas and time to pick up the items versus the convenience of having it shipped to you. If you are a small operation, it may not be worth it.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I am just a hobbist but this is not out route i get stuf all the time.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

you also want to take into consideration that UPS, USPS and just about every other uses dimensional weight to determine costs. if the box you are having shipped contains 100 lbs of material but the dimensions of the box fall into the dimensional weight of 145, then you will be charged 145 because of the box dimensions.

If the box is 'cut down' to exactly or close enough fit the material inside, the weight paid for will closer represent the actual material weight.

box size used is often determined by how much packing is needed to prevent damage and the largest dimension of the material.

for example, if you have an item that is 4x8x24 the box needed will have to be at least 24" long if the company has 12x12x24 dimension boxes, they can either cut the box down to fit or add packing (filler) material and keep their box dimensions, costing you more in freight.

of course, we already know that how fast you intend delivery adds to the cost as well.

If I sell a tbh un-assembled, I cut the box down to fit the material. I use a 12x12x48 box. based on the box dimensions, I will pay anywhere from 10 to 15 dollars less in shipping if I cut the box down than if I were to keep the original box dimensions.

That's with UPS or USPS.

Big Bear


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Back in December i had a planer shipped from Grizzly Tools that was over a thousand lbs. for 144.00. I know this truck freight , but i wouldn't mind my bee supplies to come on a truck. :doh:


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

magnet-man said:


> When I have looked at the map the higher rates will be in the middle of nowhere. I work for an LTL carrier (less than truck load) and rates shoot up if it is out of route.


Well, I am definitely 'middle of nowhere' - but it seems that once you are 'off route', you would be 'off route' for any company - it doesn't make sense that I am on Spee Dee's 'route' but not UPS - especially since UPS has a store just 18 miles from me. The nearest Spee Dee store is 120 miles away.




CentralPAguy said:


> So start scouting around for local manufacturers to see if it is worth the gas and time to pick up the items versus the convenience of having it shipped to you.


This is exactly what I have done. I build almost all of my own woodenware now (with the exception of frames) and when I purchase, I do so in bulk from Dadant (Sioux Falls), Mann Lake or B&B - because they will ship through Spee Dee.

Not complaining - just mystified at the high cost of shipping. The companies must know that it costs them sales.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

speedee is a lot cheaper if I do not have them pick up. If I take to their office (about 20 min drive from me) but if I have them pick up, they are slightly more expensive than USPS for me. ( USPS will pick up pkgs at no extra cost) 

So to have pkg picked pup and transported, USPS is lowest cost way for me to ship in the spee dee service area. 

If I feel like dropping it off to spee dee, then I save almost half that expense and use spee dee

on the receiving end, I am sure the purchaser would rather I drop off to save them $. However, if I haven't the time to stop what I am doing ( building tbh's) and have them pick it up, makes life easier for me. Where should the shipper go on this decision? low cost for customer or higher efficiency for getting products done?

these are the decisions that are made every day.

Big Bear


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, shipping creates a frosting.

I like the cypress gear from a GA supplier who is actually less expensive than closer, but the shipping makes it more even though both use UPS.

I'm small scale for me and family and going top bar. But joints and screws hold just as well.


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

Brushy Mountain offers free shipping around Christmas. Other suppliers followed their lead and offer free shipping at various times. I order from Brushy in December and save hundreds on shipping.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

This is where the Beeks west of the Miss. grumble as the free shipping extends only east of the Miss. Certain locations of Dadant also did it this past year. I really took advantage of the free shipping.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

what needs to be done is more people to make thier own stuff. I even contacted some of my friends that own maufacturing plants in Inda to make all the wood wear I need and I am about to see about opening up a west coast market and under cut the price to the bone.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah - ive been making my own stuff -- 
everything but frames - but it would be nice to get a new company in washington - next door would be great!!!!!!


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

honeydreams said:


> what needs to be done is more people to make thier own stuff. I even contacted some of my friends that own maufacturing plants in Inda to make all the wood wear I need and I am about to see about opening up a west coast market and under cut the price to the bone.


For me, I don't have any interest in manufacturing woodenware.

I am not sure how this reduces shipping costs. I am assuming that you meant India, as I didn't know what Inda meant.

For me, I don't have any interest in manufacturing woodenware. 

If these are made in India or China or any foreign country, I personally wouldn't patronize your business, regardless of your costs to me. Once all items are outsourced, then who will have jobs and who will buy my honey and how much money if they had any, would I be able to sell my honey.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

the number one cost to the product is labor. and I understand most peoples advertion to not buying American. But hey when China owns 89% of our debt buying from china is Buying amercian now.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Pooling/
If you can pool your orders together you can get better rates on your bee goods.
And, just maybe you have old friends or relatives to visit making the round trip economicaly favorable.
Or, a side trip fishing and on the homeward bound leg of the trip stop at your favorite supply store.
Ernie


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Shipping costs are out of control.

I find that the cost to ship most things lately ends up being 1/3+ of the total cost.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Kelley's had free shipping, I think back in December. I bought 1,000 deep frames then, saved a bundle. When I need things at other times, I try to make it a pick up load, and go get it... gives me a chance to get away... but the expense is almost as much as having the order shipped, so don't save much.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Steven try Living west of the Mississppi, Or even better live west of the Rockies, or even farther west the west coast. and 99 % of all dealers are in the east. the "free shipping" is only good east of the mississippi.

Also I have a local friend who might re tool his mill to do frames and all wood wear. and cross your fingers if it does happen I will try and keep shipping cost to nil for the Northwest.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

CentralPAguy said:


> So start scouting around for local manufacturers to see if it is worth the gas and time to pick up the items versus the convenience of having it shipped to you. If you are a small operation, it may not be worth it.


I'd contact the State bee association and ask about local suppliers and/or dealers. Seems like a southern state with as much beekeeping as Mississippi would have a number of dealers. A quick look at my Mann Lake catalog shows a dealer about 2.5 hours north of you in Savannah, TN
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=64


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

You can be way off route for one company and off route just a little for another. Remember shippers have more than one customer. Speedee may have a customer that requires regular service and their trucks go relatively close to your location as opposed to UPS. I know that UPS uses routing software to route their trucks. We use the same software to route our trucks for one of our major customers. There seems there can be no rhyme or reason for freight cost without setting in on the rating meetings.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

honeydreams said:


> Steven try Living west of the Mississppi, Or even better live west of the Rockies, or even farther west the west coast. and 99 % of all dealers are in the east. the "free shipping" is only good east of the mississippi.
> 
> Also I have a local friend who might re tool his mill to do frames and all wood wear. and cross your fingers if it does happen I will try and keep shipping cost to nil for the Northwest.


I live west of the Mississippi, but apparently still in the "right" shipping zone to have gotten the free shipping from Kelley's. But you're right, the further west you go, the worse the shipping gets. On the other hand, I suspect vendors would lose their shirts offering free shipping to the west coast...
Regards,
Steven


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

StevenG said:


> , I suspect vendors would lose their shirts offering free shipping...


 I remember the early days of the internet where on-line vendors offered free shipping. They used it as an enticement to get customers. Those days are long gone though.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Dang! A $1.65 Queen Grafting Tool is $10.50 S&H at Glory Bee.

I guess I'll keep using paperclips...


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm surprised that more beeks dont take advantage of freight shipping. I ordered from a bunch of stuff from a supplier got it shipped to a local business (with their permission) and paid about 1/3 of what i was quoted for ups and fed ex. I know its not always feasable but when ordering woodenware and foundations often in large quantities it might be something to check on


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

jeff123fish said:


> I'm surprised that more beeks dont take advantage of freight shipping. I ordered from a bunch of stuff from a supplier got it shipped to a local business (with their permission) and paid about 1/3 of what i was quoted for ups and fed ex.


I had forgotten, thanks for the remind.


----------



## CovertBeekInColleyville (Jun 12, 2009)

greengecko said:


> Dang! A $1.65 Queen Grafting Tool is $10.50 S&H at Glory Bee.
> 
> I guess I'll keep using paperclips...


I ordered a grafting tool and some plastic queen rearing cups from Mann Lake. Their shopping cart doesn't automatically adjust to certain items and was going to charge over $10 for shipping. I called and it ended up only being ~$3.00.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

CovertBeekInColleyville said:


> Their shopping cart doesn't automatically adjust to certain items and was going to charge over $10 for shipping. I called and it ended up only being ~$3.00.


It is tricky to get a shopping cart to calculate freight. I have heard that Blue Sky's cart does a good job. I emailed them once asking what they use for their cart but didn't hear back from them. Maybe I will now.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Online carts can be fickle, and most online stores seem to estimate the shipping price higher rather than lower, which is understandable. If I've got a customer making a large order I try and find better options such as freight and invoice them directly (our hives ship fully-assembled and can weigh upwards of 60lbs each). Sadly, being in the Pacific Northwest, it seems that 75% of our orders come from New England!

Matt


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...I've said it before. You've got to get access to a loading dock and get truck shipments. Pool woodenware orders with others and get 100 deeps w/frames on one pallet shipped for less than $250 almost anywhere. Glass jars are insured by the shipper (and 1/10 the price to ship if you fill a pallet).

Find a local business that you can bribe with honey for use of their loading dock. Beg if you have to. We have a loading dock at the facility we are now in, and nothing surprised me more than how much the shipping went down when things come _on_ a pallet rather than _in_ a box.

deknow


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Or just buy/borrow a forklift....


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I manage an online store for the local bee supply, when it comes to shipping and taxes its a pain.
Nothing we tried allowed us to get it to calculate shipping correctly, we finally just went with "we will ship using the cheapest method possible" unless requested to do otherwise.

Sales tax in WA sucks, they now require you to charge sales tax at the destination town rate, WA has over 50 seperate town rates setting up a cart to figure that out is **** near impossible.


----------



## justnj (Mar 25, 2010)

I recently placed an order with Brushy Mtn and their website said that shipping was $5.71 for an order than was over $500 (with their shipping calculator). A week later, I received a phone call letting me know that part of my order was out of stock and oh, by the way, shipping is $232.xx and is that okay? I promptly cancelled my order and will be making my own woodenware this year. It is a shock and even though the websites say that shipping is X, be prepared for $$$$$.


----------

